# Bluetooth und VM Ware



## MCrookieDe (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir einen Bluetooth USB Adapter von Belkin gekauft.
Aber ich kann die Treiber nicht installiern. Es würden angeblich Dateinen fehlen.
Deswegen hab ich mit VM Ware Workstation 4 ein frisches Virtuelles XP 
mit SP2 installiert. Um dann zu schauen ob ich dort den Dongle installieren kann.
Geht nicht.
Ist es theoretisch überhaupt möglich mit VM Ware eine Hardware im Gastsystem 
zu installieren, welche dem Wirtsystem nicht bekannt ist?

Gruß
Martin


----------

